# Keep growing



## tlc7728 (May 16, 2014)

Thc bomb x Green crack F1


----------



## tlc7728 (May 19, 2014)

tlc7728 said:


> Thc bomb x Green crack F1


----------



## tlc7728 (May 19, 2014)

Amazing,hard hitting smoke,real "chemmy"


----------

